# Duda con centro de control de cargas por triacs



## nietzche (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola amigos, resulta que ando haciendo un centro de control de cargas por TRIACS gobernados por un uC, el circuito ya me anduvo muy bien pero tengo una duda acerca de las cargas a gobernar, en el dibujo que puse estoy conectando una carga de triac por una pastilla, eso significa que por cada carga debo de jalar el cable de una pastilla dedicada solamente a gobernar la carga del triac, esto lo hize  debido a que no se sabe cuanta carga se podra conectar en el triac ( W ), dejemos tambien de lado el tipo de carga, mi circuito responde a cargas inductivas, capacitivas y resistivas, aunque la limitacion es 1000 W por triac(bta800-600BW).

Se observa en el dibujo uno que conecte el neutro de la red al neutro de la carga soldados y con conectores separados, esto para que sea mas flexible a la hora de conectar las cargas y las lineas de red.

Se puede poner una sola red de 127 V para controlar todas las cargas, como en el dibujo 2?, no saturara la pastilla o esta bien como lo hize. Gracias y saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2012)

Hablas de triacs pero veo tiristores


----------



## nietzche (Ago 6, 2012)

ya lo correjji, gracias por el dato.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2012)

No entiendo el esquema, no se que son los cuatro terminales de la carga, lo normal sería tener dos.


----------



## nietzche (Ago 8, 2012)

Son 4 terminales porque una es fase de la red, la otra es neutro, y las otras dos son las terminales de la carga


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2012)

Yo tampoco entiendo esa conección , subí una foto del tablero.

¿ A que te referís con "pastilla"?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2012)

No, en esos cuadros donde pone carga no está la fase de la red según tu esquema.


----------



## nietzche (Ago 10, 2012)

Las pastillas son esos interruptores negros donde esta la caja de tension principal


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2012)

hay que sacarte las cosas "por enema " al parecer 

te referis que estas poniendo un triac que controla cada circuito de un tablero ?? 
uno por interruptor termomagnetico o PIA o breaker ??


si, pinta eso......vas en mal camino, se ve que te pinta la electronica pero andas lejos de la electricidad.
ya te vas a ir dando cuenta  de "el campo " a medida que las cosas ocurran .


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 11, 2012)

dosmetros , pastilla = llave termomagnetica


> hay que sacarte las cosas "por enema " al parecer




nietzche
lo que queres hacer es algo parecido???





en el adjunto lo deje como me parese que queres


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> dosmetros , pastilla = llave termomagnetica


 
Aqui en el barrio las pastillas las usan para empastillarse . . . .


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2012)

poner un triac pàra manejar un "circuito" de cargas diversas es como poner a una piba de 17 añitos  hermosa en bombachita a que controle un barco que se va 2 meses de travesia por alta mar con 50 marineros  que antes fueron pandilleros y convictos y que hace 1 año no ven a una mujer.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2012)

Hace muuuuchos años que todos los interruptores que veo son blancos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2012)

jaaa...yo veo americanas negras , veo tapones  de distinto formato.
veo gente que me dice que en su departamento (piso) tienen todo en regla y cuando subo la unica que tiene la regla es  al esposa ..... 
si te muestro fotos  !!!!
hasta dicen que tienen disyuntor y cuando miro son tapones a secas......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2012)

Un viejo disyuntor de SICA , norma DIN me sorprendió porque tenía el mismo mecanismo que las americanas , que cuando saltan hay que resetearlas hacia abajo antes de poder volver a subir la palanca . . .


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2012)

no es el disyuntor, seguro era un disyuntor con termica (4 modulos, ) bueno, pues es a funcion de termomagnetica la que hace eso .
fijate la termica de el medio es la que vos decis .

y mira que son fotos de mi archivo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2012)

No Fer , te digo que me llamó la atención porque conozco desde los viejos Thompson




   

Y éste era parecido a este , así de 4 módulos , disyuntor solo y con el sistema americano , de tener que bajar antes la palanca para poder resetearlo.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2012)

hay de todo en la viña de el señor .


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 11, 2012)

dosmetros:


> Aqui en el barrio las pastillas las usan para empastillarse . . . .


vos sabes que me habia olvidado de ese detalle....

aca en mexico, por lo menos donde radico, se usa este sistema parecidas a las tipo g(atma, sica y similares),siii las negritas, no pidas disyuntores estan solo disponibles para la industria.....


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2012)

haaa....la que se pierden .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2012)

Esto aqui lo llaman térmica o termomagnética de NORMA AMERICANA . . . y se los considera *OBSOLETOS*







Aqui estamos más Europizados y empleamos la NORMA DIN (Alemana) y es obligatorio el disyuntor diferencial y jabalina en las instalaciones nuevas o en las comerciales / industriales nuevas o viejas.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2012)

ni que decir que las "americanas" tanto sica como ATMA decian norma IRAM y decian tambien termomagneticas.

yo desarme varias y tenian el bimetal de el disparo termico , pero la bobinita de el disparo magnetico NO  no y no, , por ningun lado se los encontre .


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 11, 2012)

fernandob
jajajajaja, si es verdad!!

dosmetros


> Aqui estamos más Europizados y empleamos la NORMA DIN (Alemana) y es obligatorio el disyuntor diferencial y jabalina en las instalaciones nuevas o en las comerciales / industriales nuevas o viejas.


si , se montan en el riel, click y ya,aparte todo con tornillos , hasta las norma americana que yo conocia  en argentina(atma, sica), aca como ves es una base  zapata y en la llave de un lado solo tornillo del otro es un conector de bronce, que se falsea muy seguido....

bueno ya saben, donde fueren....arreglarse como pueden


----------



## nietzche (Ago 13, 2012)

Solares8 son esos interruptores los que yo decia, de cuerdo a fernandob, controlo cargas de menos de 1000W por cada conjunto de triac, solo que no sabia si jalar un cable desde el interruptor para cada carga, ahora creo ke no es asi, uso una toma de twnsion para todas las cargas, algo asi como los no-breaks


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2012)

nietzche dijo:


> , de cuerdo a fernandob,



yo siempre cuerdo.
dsde que sali y tomo las pastillitas no volvi a caer.


----------

